# The Double Key Ring Slingshot Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems like you can make a slingshot out of just about anything.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I like that way better than the single key ring. I like how the center piece keeps a steady gap between the two rings. I will be off to the home center and finding one of these.

Thanks for sharing, D!

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This one really is so easy to shoot and it does keep it in check with that plastic pull apart. I got this from an old Pepper Spray self defence that was selling for cheap cheap so I could not resist when I saw how ideal this was. But since my fingers are fat and stubby I had to go larger on the key rings. For this to work well the tubes have to be turned as I show on how to put tubes on a pfs and this is so they stay open and uniform and then it is a sinch to shoot just be sure to turn the pouch or ouch. This is my final experimental type shooting.



lightgeoduck said:


> I like that way better than the single key ring. I like how the center piece keeps a steady gap between the two rings. I will be off to the home center and finding one of these.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, D!
> 
> LGD


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very cool dgui!! Since I got into slingshots I see forks everywhere!

Thanks for posting your vids! been watching each one as you post them!

Fwv2.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow me to and it must be a sickness and I am attempting to control it. Every where I go there are potential shooters every where.

glad you like this one that shoots so close to the hand.



FWV2 said:


> Very cool dgui!! Since I got into slingshots I see forks everywhere!
> 
> Thanks for posting your vids! been watching each one as you post them!
> 
> Fwv2.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> This one really is so easy to shoot and it does keep it in check with that plastic pull apart. I got this from an old Pepper Spray self defence that was selling for cheap cheap so I could not resist when I saw how ideal this was. But since my fingers are fat and stubby I had to go larger on the key rings. For this to work well the tubes have to be turned as I show on how to put tubes on a pfs and this is so they stay open and uniform and then it is a sinch to shoot just be sure to turn the pouch or ouch. This is my final experimental type shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool... since you know I have experimented with low shooters and bareback, I am sure you are sharing those shooting tips for the other readers 

I can't wait to go find one,,, that will be a excellent shooter I can carry on my D-ring.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I will shorten the working length to 5 or 5 1/2 inches and then some quick hard shots can be gotten. I usually go a little long with the first several shoots to see the characteristics of the setup and make adjustments from there. Next video with this shooter will be turned up a notch. It would be good to have a set up with rings that are not metal so passing through an airport would not be a problem.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

dgui said:


> Wow me to and it must be a sickness and I am attempting to control it. Every where I go there are potential shooters every where.
> 
> glad you like this one that shoots so close to the hand.
> 
> ...


Yup! think I'll wait until I have a little more experience shooting before I try that one!!!

but did enjoy watch you hit everything you shoot at with amazing slings.

Fwv2.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> I will shorten the working length to 5 or 5 1/2 inches and then some quick hard shots can be gotten. I usually go a little long with the first several shoots to see the characteristics of the setup and make adjustments from there. Next video with this shooter will be turned up a notch. It would be good to have a set up with rings that are not metal so passing through an airport would not be a problem.


Add a couple of keys to them, and you should pass with no problems


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool i don't think i would have a whole hand left if i did that


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ahhh good point, a couple of fake keys to go.



lightgeoduck said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > I will shorten the working length to 5 or 5 1/2 inches and then some quick hard shots can be gotten. I usually go a little long with the first several shoots to see the characteristics of the setup and make adjustments from there. Next video with this shooter will be turned up a notch. It would be good to have a set up with rings that are not metal so passing through an airport would not be a problem.
> ...


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow that is awesome! Thanks


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

How about this thing? 
http://www.sourcingmap.com/long-double-keyring-green-aluminum-alloy-carabiner-hook-keychain-p-188585.html


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> How about this thing?
> http://www.sourcingmap.com/long-double-keyring-green-aluminum-alloy-carabiner-hook-keychain-p-188585.html


*Oh the possibilities.*


----------

